# Motherboard Bios Flashing Help ASUS K8N4-E Deluxe problems!



## Pheonix_789 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have an ASUS K8N4-E deluxe and Iam having stability problems with my VGA booting up I have flashed the bios to update but I still get an error message "system has failed VGA test" when I flash my bios in windows should I also reformatt after I have flashed my bios? what can the problem be? 


 ALSO IN MY BIOS I GET AN UNKNOWN PROCESSOR FAMILY NAME? 

"System Has Failed VGA test"
-checked and replaced power supply
-checked and replaced Video card
-checked all wiring and circuitry
-reformatted and installed driver several times

+upgraded from HIS X700 to Sapphire X800 GTO2
+upgraded from a stock 350watt PSU to 460 watt power supply

System set-up:

Sempron 3000+ 1.8ghz clawhammer (754)
ASUS K8N4-E Deluxe
1GB DDR 3200
Sapphire X800GTO2(PCI-X)
200GB 133 HD IDE


Any Help would be greatly appreciated I have been suffering with this problem for a while!


----------



## Pheonix_789 (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess Iam alone agian in solving this problem~!


----------



## dipz (Sep 3, 2006)

Try mailing the question you asked here to the support section of asus website, I got a quick reply (few hours)


----------



## knobby6 (Mar 6, 2007)

*vga card failure message on boot*

I have the exact same mb and get the same message on boot and I have to keep rebooting until it will finally go to windows.  I have an ATI x600 pro pcie video card.  I also have had this problem for a while.  The one thing I did notice was the fan on video card is frozen and am thinking that is causing the problem.  Will try ordering a new video card next.

knobby6


----------



## knobby6 (Mar 6, 2007)

Pheonix:  U said u had a stability problem on boot.  Do u mean it just won't boot or another type of problem.  One other thing on my motherboard is the chipset fan got so noisy that I had to turn it off.  But, I don't really see any revelance there.  Sounds like problem may be related to the pci express slot.

knobby6


----------



## Xeonfan (Mar 8, 2007)

Pheonix_789 said:


> I have an ASUS K8N4-E deluxe and Iam having stability problems with my VGA booting up I have flashed the bios to update but I still get an error message "system has failed VGA test" when I flash my bios in windows should I also reformatt after I have flashed my bios? what can the problem be?
> 
> 
> ALSO IN MY BIOS I GET AN UNKNOWN PROCESSOR FAMILY NAME?
> ...



Biosflashing under windows is dangerous -  the flash-software doesnt need virtual memory which win uses. Make with windows a bootable floppydisk, put the bios on it an boot. Push "F5" key on your keyboard to go around virtual memory. Then start the flash procedure.
After successfull flashing you must first load "setup defaults" in the bios! Go out of it and load windows. Then restart immediately and go again in the bios to load optimized settings.

The unknown processor family means, that the bios of your board (is typical for asus) miss the microcode for your cpu. You have to ask AMD for that. Bios flashing dont needs formatting... In certain cases the adressing for the harddrives was changed in chipset registers, from the manufacturer - then you must format the drives.
A (badly) newer bios doesnt replace a badly programmed earlyer bios; does not replace overloaded hardware - in the case of asus first is more obvious... A good programmed bios makes the system (more) stable.
A faster CPU makes the computer faster...  
And don't forget to check the routing of your powercables - put one cable for each device in your computer. 

Notice: Buy quality, mobo from Intel, Tyan, Supermicro.... and probs like that will be past


----------



## Pheonix_789 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea I changed the mother board and sold the CPU and motherboard plus 512Mb of Ram 4 months ago, I remembering posting this 1 year ago


----------



## Xeonfan (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry, i didn't have looked at the date of the post! 
Asus is the biggest bullshit i've ever seen! At any computerforum around the planet, you see only postings like this: "sorry, i have an asus mobo. i have a problem." Stupid people, why so much buy this piece of shit when they know or can read before buy, what's good and what's not! I don't understand....


----------



## Pheonix_789 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for your useless input


----------

